

Ask HN: Is there a directory for failed startups? - mythriel

Most of the time everyone talks about startups that made it and those that fail are forgotten, but is there a website where I can see more info about failed startups? There are a lot of talks on HN about failed startups but again most of them are forgotten and fade away.<p>I am thinking of building such a directory where the founder can post his story and lesson learned. Many blog about it, many don't even bother and move on but I think it is a valuable experience to share...I really think startup failure is a big topic and it is or it should be part of the Lean Methodology just before the pivoting...learn from mistakes...there should be tools to learn from mistakes...every aspect of the failure should be analyzed. Some people do this, but I think everyone who pivots should really analyze the failure just as much as analyzing the potential market.<p>So plz provide links if there is such a directory or tools for analyzing startup failure, if not I think I will make such a place as a side project.What do you think?
======
mjn
Fucked Company maintained a directory from 2000-07. You can browse the 1,008
entries in the directory, most of which link to news stories about their
demise, via the Internet Archive cache:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070811195823/http://www.fuckedc...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070811195823/http://www.fuckedcompany.com/hof/)

Not sure if anyone's been compiling a similarly comprehensive database in the
years since 2007.

------
limedaring
Not a directory, a conference exists: <http://thefailcon.com/>

~~~
futhey
Oh that's genius, but $250 seems pretty steep for most people who JUST lost
their shirt on a startup. The speakers must be first rate.

~~~
mythriel
As I said in my post failure is a learning process...I think 250$ is a good
value if you learn something for your next startup and avoid losing your shirt
again.

~~~
futhey
Yeah, I saw an external link to some of the speakers, Definitely something I'm
considering checking out.

------
rooshdi
Was thinking of starting similar and even picked up appitaph.com for it. Just
shot you an email.

~~~
timmm
Nice domain.

------
michaelpinto
To quote General MacArthur the problem is that some startups don't die, they
just fade way.

